# Gif-Programm mit Transparenz



## Kaffeebohne (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin momentan ein folgendem Projekt: Ich erstelle gerade eine Grafikpack für das Browsergame "Travian". Dabei will ich animierte gifs erstellen. 

Ich suche nun nach einem Programm, das mir Frames arbeitet und das Transparenz aufnimmt. Mein bisheriges Programm erkennt die Transparenz nicht und macht anstelle dafür eine weisse Fläche, was sehr ärgerlich ist, da dann das Gesamtbild einfach nur Sch..... aussieht.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich brauche dringend ein solches Programm (möglichst Freeware)!

Gruss
Kaffeebohne


----------



## fluessig (14. Juli 2007)

Ich hab es selbst schon lange nicht mehr ausprobiert, aber für Gimp gibt es eine Erweiterung für Animationen, das Gimp Animation Package http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=121075

Hoffe du bekommst damit was du willst.


----------



## stain (14. Juli 2007)

Aber die Transparenz ist doch nur im Grafikbearbeitungsprogramm deaktiviert und wird doch beim speichern wieder übernommen, oder?


----------



## Kaffeebohne (14. Juli 2007)

Nein, eben nicht, das ist ja auch mein Problem...

@fluessig: Danke für den Link ich werds mir mal anschauen, allerding habe ich den Gimp nicht, da ich Photoshop benütze...


----------



## fluessig (14. Juli 2007)

Also wenn du Photoshop hast, dann brauchst du dich um Gimp nicht mehr zu kümmern, es sei denn es ist keine allzu neue Version mehr. Hast du denn auch Image Ready? Damit kannst du die Animation aus den einzelnen Ebenen einer Grafik erstellen. Ein besseres Programm für diesen Zweck kenn ich gar nicht.

Du kannst mit einer Grafik zwischen Photoshop und Image Ready wechseln, indem du das Symbol ganz unten in der Werkzeugleiste drückst.


----------



## Kaffeebohne (14. Juli 2007)

Ja, Image Ready hab ich auch. Jetzt kapier ich auch wie das gehen soll, echt super!
THX!!


----------

